

Hacked. Hard - thefox
http://www.loopinsight.com/2012/08/04/hacked-hard/

======
mooism2
Original post was posted here ---
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4337938> \--- with 271 comments so far,
currently #13 on the front page.

